# Is Wildey Out of Business?



## MarineGrunt (Oct 11, 2011)

I have recently been willed a Wildey Survivor .475 Wildey Mag from a friend of mine who recently passed away. The widow informs me that my friend took it apart to clean it and couldn't get it to work right afterwards. Now that I own it, I would like to have it gone over by either the Wildey company or someone who is familiar with this firearm. Well, I'm getting a sinking feeling Wildey FA may be out of business, they don't answer the phone or emails. Can anyone out there confirm and / or deny this? And if they are out of business, does anyone out there know of someplace that may repair them. Elsewise, I just received an expensive paperweight. Any help from the membership would be great appreciated.


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

I think they are indeed out of business. You might try digging up an email or phone number for John Taffin. He wrote a review of the Wildey a while back in American Handgunner:

"My friend Wildey": Dirty Harry watch out, Wildey's back! | American Handgunner | Find Articles


----------



## WildeyGuns (Apr 5, 2016)

Wildey's Back! Wildey FA was closed owing to, in part, a debilitating stroke that affected Wildey Moore. However, Wildey has been recapitalized and is owned by Charlie Rhoades of USA Firearms Corp, with Wildey as Senior Consultant and Senior Designer. They will be taking orders this summer (2016) and offer full repair service, parts and amunintion for the Wildey line of handguns. The new website is not up yet but the old one offers a lot of info and can put you in touch with Team Wildey.


----------

